# Some Brackish water and fish questions



## zombiedez13 (May 14, 2014)

Hello fellow fish lovers! I recently rescued a Dragon Fish from the dreaded Wal-Mart fish mill. I'm currently in a head to head fight to get something done with what I saw up there. That's a long story in itself...

So I have a 50 gallon (currently fresh water) tank with fine sand substrate. He is currently living with a Green Puffer that I also rescued from Wal-Mart. I went to Petco and after jumping from person to person, they finally called an "expert" from another store. I was told that adding Aquarium Salt to the tank would most definitely make the tank brackish. I've been reading and reading and reading all that I can online to make sure I'm doing everything right for these little guys. Last thing I want to do is more harm. So half of what I read says yes, aquarium salt = brackish and half of what I read is Marine Salt = brackish. So, once and for all, which one is it?. This will be my first brackish tank. So what should I look for as signs that they aren't reacting well to the switch? And how fast is too fast as far as adding the salt? I would also like to know a good number the hydrometer should be reading that would keep both fish happy.*

I've noticed as well that my Dragon Fish (I call him Smaug) likes to dig under my decorations. As well as corners and what not. Is it good to level out the sand after he's been at it? Or should I leave it be? I was also told that both fish like vegetation. Such as cabbage etc. Right now I'm feeding a frozen mixture once a day. Should I add vegetation as well? Sorry for the thousand questions. I just want to make sure I get this right. Thanks in advance!

PS- I've heard my Puffer making some odd noises. I can hear him when he heats, but when he's not eating, he makes a sound almost like when fish run through gravel quickly. If that makes any sense. Do they typically make noises? I've never actually heard a fish before.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

On making a brackish tank and which salt to use look at nature. See how brackish water is made by the mixing of sea water and fresh. Personally I think there is a difference in aquarium salt from ocean salt. I would think that the ocean salt would have more of the minerals needed for brackish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Marine salt definately.Looking from 1.008-1.010 for medium brackish.I don't think you need to relevel your sand but make sure all decos(like rocks ) are already on the bottom of tank(the glass) so no one gets crushed when removing /digging sand.
I heard fish make noises(mostly my clown loaches snap)? Can't say what you are hearing.
Not real clear on what those fish need to eat but if they eat vegatables then I can see no harm in offering them.Many use zucchini hear with their fish.
Those two fish could probly be switched to brackish water in 4 hours or so.
NEVER mix salt in tank with the fish.Remove fish to a 5 gallon bucket and then get tank to the SG you want.Then drip acclimate them over several hours.
Watch your levels as it is different bacterias in fw/brackish/and salt so you may go through a cycle.


----------



## zombiedez13 (May 14, 2014)

I thank you both for actually responding. I can't tell you how many forums I've posted in with the exact questions, and they go unanswered. 

Coral - I especially thank you! A lot of useful information. The sound I'm hearing is close to a snapping sound. I'm wondering now after doing some further reading, if it's not his beak or teeth. I highly doubt this little guy has had anything hard shelled...ever. So I will get a couple of baby snails tomorrow and give those a try. I wonder if I do partial water changes (like a quarter a day) and replace with the Marine Salt and FW mix, if that would work? I try not to disturb the Dragon too much as he gets very stressed out and tries to jump the tank. What's your thoughts on that?

I don't think I'm going to try vegetables. I can't see anything but mold growing on them and I don't want to mess up the tank. 

Another question, and I'm sure I already know the answer to this, however, no question asked is no question answered. My betta was living in the big tank. I moved him to a 2.5 gallon tank when I got these guys and he's clearly not as active as he was in the other tank. Can he move in with these guys or is it a bad idea?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can change the water by adding new salted water everyday or however often,just mix it in bucket not with fish.
The puffer will probly enjoy the snails and it is likely he is snapping his teeth.
The betta I don't think will do well in brackish water(it can cause {the salt} serious internal problems{with liver/kidney} in fish not meant to be in brackish water.
Does his new tank have a filter and heater?They really do do best with both both.


----------

